# Why I'm converting to the Gamma quadra.



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Let's face it, Alpha is the frickin' Hufflepuff of Socionics. We have childish perception and judgment since we're Judicious and Merry (doubtful and creative). We don't pursue power or efficiency, and none of the other quadras finds us intimidating or mean. Gammas run over everyone and create empires with their Te and Se, both of which drown Ne and Fe. You can be an Alpha wise beyond belief but still appear childish because the two functions we exert are childish ones. I know many Alpha NT's that are extremely intelligent but don't make s**t money with it unlike the Gammas, and of the Alpha NT's that do become rich most do not leave the type of legacy Gammas or even Betas do. Timothy Leary ultimately ruined psychedelic research, Martin Shkreli basically just "proved" shady procedures in Wall Street that everyone and their mother already knew about. While us Alphas are hypothesizing a bunch of scenarios that will probably never play out anyway for fun, Gammas are out building legacies and working towards some grand vision of humanity with the weight of the world on their shoulders. 

And that, my friends, is why I'm converting to a Gamma NT. I hope this was entertaining because from this day forth my Fe is taking a backseat. :tongue:


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Good career move, m8! Which type are you considering ?
I tried to be LIE before, it wasnt easy to change S into Ini. So I failed, maybe an ILE will have better luck.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

crashbandicoot said:


> Good career move, m8! Which type are you considering ?
> I tried to be LIE before, it wasnt easy to change S into Ini. So I failed, maybe an ILE will have better luck.


My choice is LIE since my functions already have the same dimensions! I just need to switch the way I value them so I lead with cold, ruthless Te instead of goofy and immature Ne. 

...

So...does anyone know how to change my username?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

No.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Sorry dude, but that's not possible. You may be good at Te and Ne, but you can't override how you value them. Maybe you can try to impersonate a LIE, but at the end you will get stressed as you won't be yourself.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> So...does anyone know how to change my username?


Use your Te+Ni


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Obviously this is a joke thread (I hope), y'all are taking it way too seriously.

Anyway no, especially since you said elsewhere that you are a logical subtype / contact subtype, apply some Ti/Te and get shit done instead of blaming your uselessness on your type. Hypothesizing does not preclude doing. In other words, judge and act on your Ne ideas with Ti and Te and you can do something with them.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> Obviously this is a joke thread (I hope), y'all are taking it way too seriously.
> 
> Anyway no, especially since you said elsewhere that you are a logical subtype / contact subtype, apply some Ti/Te and get shit done instead of blaming your uselessness on your type. Hypothesizing does not preclude doing. In other words, judge and act on your Ne ideas with Ti and Te and you can do something with them.


Look who's taking it way too seriously.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

crashbandicoot said:


> Look who's taking it way too seriously.


Who?

 Every time I post I regret it...


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

counterintuitive said:


> Who?


you are . didnt you just preach about how to be productive, while calling him useless in the process ? 



counterintuitive said:


> Every time I post I regret it...


control yourself and do not post anymore then.


----------



## Auburn (Dec 21, 2008)

I too suffer from the Alpha silly syndrome. =( 

When I try to think about what meaningful place Alphas playing in society, it's like we're just a social "cushion"... the diplomats and calibrators of concepts. The levity to the gravity of others. We can be cleverly conceptual and semantic. But in practice we just refine/Ti-nitpick the Gamma's work, or we smooth out the tense social atmosphere that the Betas create. *throws apron on the floor* well, _hmph_ to that!

I wonder, how do alphas come across to non-alpha members? =P


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Auburn said:


> I wonder, how do alphas come across to non-alpha members? =P


This glorious thread I made once has all your answers.
http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/691530-how-do-you-see-each-quadra.html


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> This glorious thread I made once has all your answers.
> http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/691530-how-do-you-see-each-quadra.html


I enjoyed your post on Alpha and Beta, I am however sad that you didn't post a followup to that featuring Gamma and Delta.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

inabox said:


> I enjoyed your post on Alpha and Beta, I am however sad that you didn't post a followup to that featuring Gamma and Delta.


I do have a gamma post later in the thread! You're right though, I forgot to write something about delta. Maybe in a bit


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

crashbandicoot said:


> you are . didnt you just preach about how to be productive, while calling him useless in the process ?


Looks like you took my response too seriously. 



> control yourself and do not post anymore then.


Lol, if I could do that I'd have been gone a long time ago :crazy:


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, alphas frivolous and not accomplishing anything? While I realize this thread is a joke thread, I'm not sure how much these stereotypes are true. My cousin is ILE and shes in her sevnth year of medical school and wants to become a gynecologist. Her sister, my other cousin, however is SEE and shes a gets by working odd jobs, makes bad money and has no career ambitions. My other cousin, from my dad's side this time, is ESE and she works in serious positions and makes good money. I think early socionists simply didn't make good money, and where alphas themselves, so they put all the money makers in gamma, but I think that perception is false. Of course there are gammas who make good money and occupy serious positions, but I don't think its quadra-related.

Anyways, maybe you know all that already and I'm overextending.


----------

